# Ecommerce site



## areya (Apr 8, 2013)

I have launched a new site which is basically shopping site at where we sell t-shirts,shirts and many other things..this site is ecommerce based..plz checkout the site and provide me the recommendations if i need to do in my site

-----------------------------------------
online clothing sites Best shopping sites men clothing online


----------



## andreeaa (Aug 20, 2011)

The site looks great, but I noticed a spelling mistake in your headline. It should be It's the way you make me feel instead of It's...

The pictures are great!


----------



## macparks (May 25, 2011)

The site looks all right. Its functional and clean. I think its a little strange to have the "customer of the week" in your left column, I know I wouldn't want my name up there. Plus it feels a bit awkward to have that non-important info column on the left. I would put your products section first and the non-important info (besides your cart) on the right column.


----------



## BlackWELL (Apr 8, 2013)

it looks ok . i love the simplicity and clean of the site


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Pop up is way annoying. Did not look past that. You are turning off people before they even get to the home page.


----------



## karlesbaxton (Apr 11, 2013)

I think you should improve your website's design even more.


----------



## adam4189 (May 31, 2012)

dang! it's not opening at my browser


----------



## DesignTeeOnline (Jul 11, 2011)

No SEO value on your site... that means you lose leads to your site via online search. 
Try making SEO effective!


----------

